# Herman Hoeksema: A Theological Biography by Patrick Baskwell



## Mayflower (Aug 24, 2008)

Any read :
Herman Hoeksema: A Theological Biography by Patrick Baskwell ?
Thoughts ?
Herman Hoeksema: A Theological Biography by Patrick Baskwell (Book) in Religion & Spirituality


----------



## yeutter (Aug 24, 2008)

I am not familiar with this book. It sounds like something I should read.


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 24, 2008)

yeutter said:


> I am not familiar with this book. It sounds like something I should read.




I just found it online:

DSpace at VU: Herman Hoeksema: A Theological Biography


----------

